# koda swallowed at least 6 in bully stick



## rhondas

Are you sure she swallowed the whole thing?? Could it be that she hid it under something.
My golden usually plays with them, throws them up in the air etc.... When I think it's been finished, I find it under a doggy bed, outside etc.


----------



## baumgartml16

I searched and can't find it...


----------



## rhondas

Has she been outside at all. My guy has buried them and dug them up weeks, months later - gross.


----------



## BriGuy

Cookie swallowed about that much once. She puked it up later that night. Now I don't give her bully sticks any more. :no:


----------



## bonacker

Hunter did the same thing at about 4 months old. It took a couple of days to start passing pieces of the bully stick. Just watch her carefully and hopefully, this too shall pass. It was too bad since he absolutely loved them, but that was the last one he ever got.


----------



## dborgers

You shouldn't have a problem. Andy ate my birthday cake last year that had "HAPPY BIRTHDAY" spelled out in wax letters on toothpicks. The vet said give him some petroleum jelly .. that that would coat them. Also, that I shouldn't worry because digestive juices would make them soft. We didn't have a problem.


----------



## baumgartml16

No she wasn't outside with it. Or outside at all...

It's so weird, she is usually so good with them...never does that. I keep searching for it but can't find it. she was right in my line of vision, never got up. I am dreading waking up to her puking, that is the worst thing to hear at 2 am. 

Do I need to worry about blockage at all?


----------



## rhondas

I'm guessing that she will just puke it up in the middle of the night.
I have never had a problem with my 4.5 year old and bully sticks or bully straps and he's had them since he's 10 weeks old.

Raw Hide is another story. On the rare occasion that he's at my friend's house who has raw hide bones around for her dog's - he will puke up a large piece in the middle of the night.


----------



## tippykayak

It's possible, with too much bully stick swallowed whole, that you could end up with a blockage. It's not terribly likely, but it's possible. Keep an eye on her, just in case. Here's my list of signs of abdominal problems and things to look for:

Check the gums. You need to check the gums regularly while she's healthy so you know what color is normal for her. Paler than normal can mean dehydration, low blood pressure, or trouble breathing. Dry, sticky gums (instead of wet and slick) can mean dehydration. Brick red gums can mean heat stroke or the early stages of bloat. Blue means the dog isn't getting enough oxygen. White or grey gums are an emergency either with blood flow or oxygen. You can also test blood pressure by pressing the gum firmly for three seconds and then removing your finger. The spot you pressed should return to normal color in 1-2 seconds. Longer means lower blood pressure.

Other signs of serious abdominal problems: 

if the dog is hunched up, 
experiencing pain in the abdomen, 
experiencing distention in the abdomen, 
is unwilling to move, 
has trouble getting up or staying standing, 
is lethargic, 
has dull eyes, 
appears anxious,
is yawning over and over,
is drooling abnormally,
is foaming,
is pacing,
is hiding in a safe place,
is standing with his legs wider than normal, staring ahead or at the floor,
or is puking or gagging on and off over the course of several hours or for more than a handful of times in a row.

Those are all signs of anxiety and/or abdominal problems. Remember, pooping is a good sign, but it doesn't prove the dog isn't obstructed.


----------



## Pemphredo

oh no! fingers crossed it will pass with no problems.


----------



## baumgartml16

Thanks everyone. I am a paranoid person naturally so of course I am worried...

I feel like such a bad mommy but she has never done this. I usually sit and hold it when they get around 4 inches but she wasn't that far yet....ugh I hate the waiting to see what happens. She is sleeping soundly now...


----------



## baumgartml16

No puking anything up last night...maybe this will pass on its own? She has acted completely normal, pooped twice this morning, peed, ate food, drank water...played like a crazy woman!


----------



## newport

That is why I do not give Lola bully sticks or anything like that. I would take here to the vet and have an xray done ASAP!!!


----------



## BriGuy

baumgartml16 said:


> No puking anything up last night...maybe this will pass on its own? She has acted completely normal, pooped twice this morning, peed, ate food, drank water...played like a crazy woman!


Not to be too graphic, but when Cookie puked her's up, it was pretty soft. I'm sure if she had kept it down, it would have come out the other end without a problem, and not looking like a bully stick anymore either. :curtain:


----------



## Tucker's mommy

When Tucker was 4 months old, he did the exact same thing - about a six inch braid swallowed whole. We ended up taking him to the vet, and they induced vomiting and it came right up. But I think we might have overreacted - they do get very very gooey and soft - I bet he would've passed it had we waited. I hope everything works its way out!


----------



## baumgartml16

Yea, she didn't seem out of sorts at all last night or today so far. I think we are okay..


----------



## Mosby's Mom

Mosby swallowed AT LEAST 4 inches of bully stick a few weeks ago. In the middle of the night he threw it up (there was no food or bile or anything else with it), and the stick was still whole, but you can tell it had been slightly digested (you could see through the stick!). He wasn't fazed in the slightest: went back to bed, ate normal in the morning, etc.


----------



## harrym

Amber swallowed a Double-A battery on Christmas Eve. We watched her closely for a few days but never found any sign of it. Her abdomen was never distended or sensitive. Her poops were normal. Her appetite never slowed down. She was just as active as ever [which is pretty wild at times -- she was a year old in December]. Dogs can eat the strangest things. Paper of any kind is Amber's favorite. Lucy prefers bread, rolls, cookies, or donuts, but she also loves coffee beans. I was looking forward to our last cinnamon roll for breakfast, but when I got up to get a cup of coffee -- it disappeared. Lucy had frosting on her muzzle, so Amber was innocent.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

harrym said:


> Amber swallowed a Double-A battery on Christmas Eve. We watched her closely for a few days but never found any sign of it. Her abdomen was never distended or sensitive. Her poops were normal. Her appetite never slowed down. She was just as active as ever [which is pretty wild at times -- she was a year old in December]. Dogs can eat the strangest things. Paper of any kind is Amber's favorite. Lucy prefers bread, rolls, cookies, or donuts, but she also loves coffee beans. I was looking forward to our last cinnamon roll for breakfast, but when I got up to get a cup of coffee -- it disappeared. Lucy had frosting on her muzzle, so Amber was innocent.


That is so dangerous as the battery acid can damage the esophagus and GI tract. In the future, batteries=trip to the ER!!!!!!


As for the bully stick... it still might make an appearance!! It might result in just some GI upset or loose stool. Gibbs did that as an older puppy and never had any ill effects. A friend's dog did the same and required ER surgery as every situation is different!


----------



## baumgartml16

CarolinaCasey said:


> That is so dangerous as the battery acid can damage the esophagus and GI tract. In the future, batteries=trip to the ER!!!!!!
> 
> 
> As for the bully stick... it still might make an appearance!! It might result in just some GI upset or loose stool. Gibbs did that as an older puppy and never had any ill effects. A friend's dog did the same and required ER surgery as every situation is different!


Did it take a while to become an ER surgery? Or did the symptoms show up pretty quick for your friend's dog?


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

You don't even want to know all the stuff my Cody ate: If she is pooping normal she should be fine. It very well could have been digested. I wouldn't worry since she is acting and pooping normal.


----------



## baumgartml16

Wyatt's mommy said:


> You don't even want to know all the stuff my Cody ate: If she is pooping normal she should be fine. It very well could have been digested. I wouldn't worry since she is acting and pooping normal.


Thanks, that is what I thought! She gets me all worked up so easily...my first baby!


----------



## Amberbark

baumgartml16








Kodasmomma
@Baumgardner (koda'smom)

Oh boo....I understand! We are a frequent poster in the "What Won't They Eat?" thread. We have been checking poo for the last 3 days for the remnants of a Cool Whip lid that slid under the stove. You are so vigilant, I know that she will be ok. Things usually "come out" ok, but if you are concerned, talk to or take her to the vet. We have insurance on the pup's now so I don't have to worry if I have to take Piper or Amber :wavey:.


----------



## Nyahsmommy

baumgartml16 said:


> Thanks, that is what I thought! She gets me all worked up so easily...my first baby!


Nyah ate one whole as well... She now manages to eat actual animals such as the outta shell of marrow.. have no idea how she manages that. She's always ok, usually ends up with diarreah and throwing up in the middle of the night.


----------



## Ranger

Ranger did this in the summer. He was a little restless afterwards but settled down in about 20 minutes...nothing averse happened but I was definitely worried especially with the restlessness.


----------



## dborgers

Bully sticks are sliced, dehydrated bull penises. 

I wouldn't worry. It'll get digested or soften and pass naturally. It's meat.


----------



## Heidi36oh

I have one that loves to eat anything in sight, he ate my company pager, I think it was 2 years ago and it came out just fine, he is still to this date on the hunt for anything he can gobble up


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

Heidi36oh said:


> I have one that loves to eat anything in sight, he ate my company pager, I think it was 2 years ago and it came out just fine, he is still to this date on the hunt for anything he can gobble up


Let me guess.....is it the one named Chewie?


----------



## newport

Heidi36oh said:


> I have one that loves to eat anything in sight, he ate my company pager, I think it was 2 years ago and it came out just fine, he is still to this date on the hunt for anything he can gobble up


LOVE this picture!:wave:


----------



## bioteach

When Buckskin was about 2 years old we went to a picnic. A small child was holding an entire chicken leg down near the ground and Bucky carefully extracted the tasty morsel from the child's hand. He must have realized that it was a no-no rather than an offered treat so he swallowed it whole.

For 11 years we wondered what ever happened to the intact chicken leg. He never puked it up or passed it. I imagine that when he went to the bridge at 13+ it didn't really matter any more. 

Bully sticks soften quickly do not have indigestible parts. I suspect that it has already become much smaller and will pass like normal waste. Nugget has swallowed several 2" pieces with no issues.


----------



## Pemphredo

dborgers said:


> Bully sticks are sliced, dehydrated bull penises.
> 
> I wouldn't worry. It'll get digested or soften and pass naturally. It's meat.


GROSS! I had no idea that is what they were made of. I have never used them before so I never researched them but YUCK!


----------



## Amberbark

Oh my goodness! It's not funny, but you had me laughing. Glad everything was ok......:wavey:.





Heidi36oh said:


> I have one that loves to eat anything in sight, he ate my company pager, I think it was 2 years ago and it came out just fine, he is still to this date on the hunt for anything he can gobble up


----------



## Heidi36oh

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Let me guess.....is it the one named Chewie?


Lol how did you guess that one, yes it's Chewie, he came with that name and enjoyes his name to this day, still hunting for anything he can eat


----------

